# iPod Integration in 2007 X3



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

I had the BMW OEM iPod interface installed in my 2007 X3, which I have just bought as new (it was a demo). To be honest, I'm unhappy with it, and the dealership has said they will uninstall it and refund my money if I want them too. So the question is, what are my other options?

The Dice Silverline looks good, but apparently doesn't play well with the 2007 X3
An Alpine head unit would work just fine, but research on this forum seems to indicate it could interfere with Bluetooth and BMW Assist.

Any thoughts on this and other issues?

Much obliged.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> I had the BMW OEM iPod interface installed in my 2007 X3, which I have just bought as new (it was a demo). To be honest, I'm unhappy with it, and the dealership has said they will uninstall it and refund my money if I want them too. So the question is, what are my other options?
> 
> The Dice Silverline looks good, but apparently doesn't play well with the 2007 X3
> An Alpine head unit would work just fine, but research on this forum seems to indicate it could interfere with Bluetooth and BMW Assist.
> ...


I don't think a new alpine head unit would interfere with the Bluetooth. I added one to my 2004 X3, but did NOT opt to buy the microphone needed to complete the bluetooth experience, otherwise I'd be good to go. Can't speak to the BMW assist however. Good luck!


----------



## jknj (Jun 28, 2008)

You should check out the Intravee. While expensive, it gives the besy user interface experience. BimmerNav sells it in the US.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm definitely interested in the Intravee. I do wonder, however, if it would be just as cost effective (and provide greater functionality) to go w/a new headunit. The issue for me would be whether it would fubar the bluetooth and BMW Assist.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

So I spoke with the dealership about the head unit/bluetooth/BMW Assist issue. They say that swapping out the head unit will not mess up BMW Assist or bluetooth, but it will prevent me from seeing phone data or BMW Assist info on the head unit display. For Assist, this isn't a big deal. For bluetooth it is. So, thinking out loud, the options now seem to be:

*Intravee and KCA-420i* - $400 installed:

Pros: 
Simpler install, no change to the dash
No change to bluetooth/BMW Assist functionality
Documented compatibility with steering wheel controls
Cheaper option.

Cons:
Not ideal ipod functionality, e.g., no selection by genres
Stuck with single line id3 info
Uncertain warranty status
Still a kludge by any measure.

*Alpine Head Unit (9887?) w/Bluetooth Module* - Cost TBD, but certainly > $400 w/ the 9887.

Pros:
High-functioning iPod integration and Bluetooth data display
Possibly better sound
Full warranty support.

Cons:
More expensive (and paying for something I already have, i.e, bluetooth).
Steering wheel controls may be an issue; may require additional hardware to integrate
Will change appearance of dash, probably not for the better.

Thoughts on the above are welcome.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Sound will be much better with the Alpine HU. But if you are really concerned about the 'look' of the dash, I would avoid it. Even with a good dash kit, it does not look nearly as clean as the stock unit. Steering controls should not be an issue, but you do need to purchase an additonal cable for ~$50.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

bettnugs said:


> Sound will be much better with the Alpine HU. But if you are really concerned about the 'look' of the dash, I would avoid it. Even with a good dash kit, it does not look nearly as clean as the stock unit. Steering controls should not be an issue, but you do need to purchase an additonal cable for ~$50.


This is an understatement imo. Any replacement H/U will look like crap! The oem one is just so darn big, and nothing aftermarket will come close in terms of size. Check out a pic of a replacement radio in an X3.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

x3ronnie said:


> This is an understatement imo. Any replacement H/U will look like crap! The oem one is just so darn big, and nothing aftermarket will come close in terms of size. Check out a pic of a replacement radio in an X3.


I looked at the dash kits they use at BB and Tweeter, and they both looked OK. I'm now considering the X100 HU because of the bigger iPod control screen and, wait for it, the red button illumination. Because the HU is not all silvery I think it will look OK. I'm not _that_ picky.

I tried looking for a pic of a replacement HU, but couldn't find one on the forum. Got any links?

Thanks.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll try to post a pic of my install tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> I looked at the dash kits they use at BB and Tweeter, and they both looked OK. I'm now considering the X100 HU because of the bigger iPod control screen and, wait for it, the red button illumination. Because the HU is not all silvery I think it will look OK. I'm not _that_ picky.
> 
> I tried looking for a pic of a replacement HU, but couldn't find one on the forum. Got any links?
> 
> Thanks.


Here's a pic of my recent Alpine 9884 install by Bestbuy. Overall, the sound improvement SIGNIFICANTLY offsets the look of the unit. It all depends on your motivation -- and your tolerance for visual impurities in the cabin


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

bettnugs said:


> Here's a pic of my recent Alpine 9884 install by Bestbuy. Overall, the sound improvement SIGNIFICANTLY offsets the look of the unit. It all depends on your motivation -- and your tolerance for visual impurities in the cabin


Thanks, that's extremely helpful. Did you do anything else to improve the sound quality, or just change out the HU?


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> Thanks, that's extremely helpful. Did you do anything else to improve the sound quality, or just change out the HU?


Just changed the HU. :thumbup:


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

So, I changed out the HU and installed the X-100. The good news is it works great and sounds better than the OEM unit. The bad news is that even with a PAC-SWI unit, the installer - who is very good - could not get the steering wheel controls to work. AFAIAC, it's not that big a deal. The ergonomics of the HU controls are such that I can change volume and tracks without taking my eyes off the road.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> So, I changed out the HU and installed the X-100. The good news is it works great and sounds better than the OEM unit. The bad news is that even with a PAC-SWI unit, the installer - who is very good - could not get the steering wheel controls to work. AFAIAC, it's not that big a deal. The ergonomics of the HU controls are such that I can change volume and tracks without taking my eyes off the road.


Hmmmmm.... The Best Buy installers assured me that they sold a cable that would work great with the Alpine HU and the steering controls. They even encouraged me to get it online (amazon?) to save a few bucks. But I have gotten used to using stereo controls without much concern or distraction -- and saved even more.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

bettnugs said:


> Hmmmmm.... The Best Buy installers assured me that they sold a cable that would work great with the Alpine HU and the steering controls. They even encouraged me to get it online (amazon?) to save a few bucks. But I have gotten used to using stereo controls without much concern or distraction -- and saved even more.


Do you remember the name? My installer (Stan at Audio Acoustics in Hillsborough, NC) was on the phone to PAC and to Peripherals, who make a competing product. Both were quite specific about the conditions that were preventing it from working (voltage down a specific wire). But, as you say, not having the steering controls is a very minor thing, as it turns out.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> Do you remember the name? My installer (Stan at Audio Acoustics in Hillsborough, NC) was on the phone to PAC and to Peripherals, who make a competing product. Both were quite specific about the conditions that were preventing it from working (voltage down a specific wire). But, as you say, not having the steering controls is a very minor thing, as it turns out.


Don't recall the name specifically, but Crutchfield.com says both the 9884 and the x-100 use the same interface -- the one you mentioned in your post. Crutchfield's part #127SWIJAK. Maybe a broader google search regarding voltage will get you what you need.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

bettnugs said:


> Don't recall the name specifically, but Crutchfield.com says both the 9884 and the x-100 use the same interface -- the one you mentioned in your post. Crutchfield's part #127SWIJAK. Maybe a broader google search regarding voltage will get you what you need.


I notice that you have a 2004. When I called PAC tech support they said that it tested out on 2006 and earlier models, but they didn't know if it would work with an '07. Maybe there was some minor change to the electronics between '06 and ' 07?

Crutchfield claims that it will work with my system...


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Hakko said:


> I notice that you have a 2004. When I called PAC tech support they said that it tested out on 2006 and earlier models, but they didn't know if it would work with an '07. Maybe there was some minor change to the electronics between '06 and ' 07?
> 
> Crutchfield claims that it will work with my system...


Sounds like it might be worth a shot -- assuming you can get refunded for non performance. Good luck to you.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

bettnugs said:


> Sounds like it might be worth a shot -- assuming you can get refunded for non performance. Good luck to you.


Just to clarify, my installer tried to get the PAC SWI to work, and couldn't do it, even after getting on the phone to PAC tech support. I've already sent the unit back to the vendor for a refund.


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Hakko said:


> I had the BMW OEM iPod interface installed in my 2007 X3, which I have just bought as new (it was a demo). To be honest, I'm unhappy with it, and the dealership has said they will uninstall it and refund my money if I want them too. So the question is, what are my other options?
> 
> The Dice Silverline looks good, but apparently doesn't play well with the 2007 X3
> An Alpine head unit would work just fine, but research on this forum seems to indicate it could interfere with Bluetooth and BMW Assist.
> ...


What problems have you seen with the Dice unit in X3s?
Our Sales Manager has a cousin with a Dice unit in her X3 and she loves it. She hasn't had a single issue with it.

Keep in mind that the forums represent a very small, and somewhat skewed percentage of most products. People rarely post that they have installed a product and are thoroughly enjoying it, know what I mean?


----------

